# Donkey



## ebigham1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Well I got my donkey today. Thank god. I have been looking for several months now. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. By the way his name is going to be Otay. So he will be my Donkey Otay. 

Thanks all.

Eden Acres Rembert SC


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is he going to be a guard for your goats? Is he gelded?


----------



## ebigham1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes he is going to guard the goats and he is castrated. He is only a year and a half old. I hope my dogs are small enough that he won't bother them. My biggest dog is a Boston Terrier.

Eden Acres Rembert SC


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He will go after them until he figures out they belong. It won't take him long just keep an eye on him and your dogs until you can tell he's ignoring them


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOVE the name...btw


----------



## ebigham1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Well Otay just wants to be with everyone. But every time he goes over by the other animals they run off then he runs toward them. Then they run even faster. Its kind of comical. At least now they only have 20 feet of distance between them.

Eden Acres Rembert SC


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

That is such a cute name! Congrats and good luck with Otay!


----------



## ebigham1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry here is a picture of Otay.

















Eden Acres Rembert SC


----------



## ebigham1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Kccjer I take it you have a jeep cj? I have a tj.

Eden Acres Rembert SC


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on your donkey , he is really a cutie , I LOVE those ears !!
I must say though , every time I read your first post , I crack up :ROFL::ROFL:
Where did you get that name , I love it


----------



## ebigham1 (Oct 21, 2013)

Name comes from a play called man of Lamancha the main character's name was Don Quixote. The name is pronounced Don key otay.

Eden Acres Rembert SC


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

With your dogs..make sure there is plenty of fence greet and meet time..My donkeys know my dogs...a strange dog will get ran off or worse...A gelded Donkey is usually safe with goats and thier babies, but keep an eye on him, since he is young he can still be playful..: ) ..we recently witnessedour donkeys doing thier job...we had a coyote out there andhe was circling our 30+ year old mini donkey, the rest of our herd came to her rescue and ran the coyote off after rolling him..then this morning we heard him out there again..ran out to check on the sheep and the donkeys circled them and began hee hawing in unison...the coyote never showed...it was pretty amazing!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ebig...nope. lol. I had one years ago and loved it! but my screen name is initials. Kenneth, Carmen, Christopher, Justin, Elizabeth, Roket. My family! Roket was our dog and was put down due to OLD age a couple years ago.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ebigham1 said:


> Name comes from a play called man of Lamancha the main character's name was Don Quixote. The name is pronounced Don key otay.
> 
> Eden Acres Rembert SC


Otay  I was thinking more along the lines of The little Rascals 

Artichoke mighta choked Artie but it aint gonna choke Stymie


----------

